# Korres Swatches



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

I searched and couldn't find a thread on this, but let me know if I missed it!





row 1: 54 Fuchsia Cherry Oil Lipgloss, Metallic Brown 3 and Metallic Grey 4 Eyeliner Pencils, Rose 22 COL, 25 Natural Purple COL
row 2: Nude 33 COL, Beige 30 COL, Beige Pink 32 COL, Light Pink 11 COL
row 3: Quince Lip Butter, Pomegranate, Wild Rose





Eyeliner Pencil in Green 4

Most of these are from gift sets so I'm not sure if they are in the Korres permanent line.


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Jul 12, 2010)

Korres Lip Butters in Quince & Wild Rose


----------



## lara (Jul 19, 2010)

Korres blush - *Orange*





NARS Orgasm, Korres *Orange*





Korres blush - *Peach*





Korres *Peach*, NARS Orgasm


----------



## ktbeta (Aug 5, 2010)

Lip Butters!




_Guava, Jasmine, Mango, Pomegranate, Quince, Wild Rose, Plum_​


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 31, 2010)

Korres Zea Mays Blush in Natural on NC 30-35 skintone


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 31, 2010)

Korres Mango Butter Lipsticks

*Nude, Natural Brown, Coral, Rose and Guava Lipstick in Rose*






  	Korres Cherry Oil lipglosses

*Golden Bronze, Nude, Orange, Coral and Fuschia*

*

*

http://mybeautyhoard.blogspot.com/


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

I want!!!!!


----------



## crisanju (Mar 31, 2011)

Above from Left to right is Korres Cherry full lipgloss in Nude 33, Korres eyeshadow in 24s in Gold. Korres soft eyeliner pencil in 6s gold and 1s Black.

  	Below I have Korres eyeliners in 6 gray and 8 blue. Korres Lip liners in 1 Neutral light, 3 brown orange, and 4 red.








  	This is the close up of the lipglosses by Korres cherry oil lip glosses in 32 beige pink, 25 natural purple, 52 red, 23 light purple, 27 plum then the Korres lip butters in jasmine and plum.


----------



## soco210 (Jul 6, 2011)

Korres Pomegranate Lip Butter Glaze











	Quince Lip Butter Glaze


----------

